# [EVDL] Scooters for Street use?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am getting cold feet about converting the geo or fox I have and since I just want to use it to go back and forth to work and my condo association allows one vehicle/parking spot per resident, I think the scooter route may work better. 

My idea is to park it behind my car and or cable it while its being recharged outside my door or worse to worse, just roll it inside since its electric. Another resident has an suv and parks his cycle behind it everyday, so far no problems for him.

I have contacted the Vectrix dealer in PA, however it turns out this "scooter" is classified as a 125cc motorcycle in VA and would be considered a motorcycle and me to get a license. 

Of the other "scooters" and mopeds I see online, looks like the zapino from zap world and the x-treme xb 500. Both go about 30mph, have 300 lb capacity. 

The zap people tell me a dealer exist in NJ, however they will not get back in touch with me about a test drive. The zap peopke asked if I was interested in new or used. I told them I woould buy a used one untested if it was half price or needed battteries, but I would rather test drive one first. So, once I responded the rep just said call them in 3 months regarding a used one depsite my request to forward my contact info to setup a test drive for a new one.

Even if it can not travel my 26 mile round trip to work and back shorter distances will be fine for shopping. I am looking to spend 5 grand or less on this or if they exist a single passenger car.

Thanks for any info. I am Richmond, VA and could meet someone somewhere to test drive if anyone has one a state near me. I just want to know if it holds the speed better as I had a gas one that was always in someones way and lugged down on grades, hills and really required you to petal it more than use the engine alone.

Cobb




_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## lawrencerhodes (Mar 31, 2008)

If you don't need speed past 25mph an eGO es very cost effective. No pedals but dog slow up hills. You can find quite good moped vehicles starting at $1,200. Electric bikes too and they can easily go inside for security. Boost Your Ride With Our Favorite Electric Bikes


----------



## lawrencerhodes (Mar 31, 2008)

I reread your post. You didn't include road conditions or if there are bicycle routes. Electric bicycles can now go as fast as a moped. Mopeds might be out of step as many bicycles function as well. 
Pedego Electric Bikes RVA

1301 E Cary St, Richmond, VA 23219
(804) 343-1850 PedegoRVA - Google Search these guys are in your town. I suggest you try them first. You will have service if anything goes wrong. I would avoid buying sight unseen. You could give them your requirements and maybe they could soup up a bike for you. That said you may not know what you want until you see it and feel it and ride it. There are also stand up scooters to consider with 50 miles range.


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

What provoked you to bump a thread with no replies, from 12 years ago?


----------



## lawrencerhodes (Mar 31, 2008)

I just thought the poor guy couldn't google local shops. I didn't even look at the date. It somehow showed up on my screen.


----------

